# Petroleum, Shale, oil sands, etc. - News and Development



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...as-an-audience-from-Blackpool-to-Algeria.html
> 
> *America's shale gas revolution has an audience from Blackpool to Algeria*
> 
> ...


....


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Chevron Looking At Shale Gas Deals In Poland, Romania -Executive*
> 
> AMSTERDAM (Dow Jones)--Chevron Corp. (CVX) is looking into shale gas deals in Poland and Romania, the company's Corporate Vice President John Gass said Monday.
> 
> ...


 Source


----------



## susan125 (Mar 31, 2011)

what is going omn?
______________________________
Weeds DVD
Chuck DVD


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ omn?



> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...r-world-producer/story-e6frg9ef-1226025327281
> 
> *Oil shale reserves can turn Israel into major world producer *
> 
> ...


....


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

> http://www.perthnow.com.au/business...or-cashed-up-bhp/story-e6frg2r3-1226014262858
> 
> *$5bn US shale gas is worth the punt for cashed-up BHP *
> 
> ...


..


..


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Great article though you may need to sign up to read it......



> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703712504576232582990089002.html
> 
> *Stepping on the Gas *
> *With the nuclear industry in crisis and oil prices on the rise, could the solution to our energy problems be in the ground at home? Daniel Yergin on the promise of shale gas*
> ...


..*MORE IN LINK*


> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703712504576236613130147444.html?KEYWORDS=gas+shale
> 
> *The Road to a Clean Energy Future? *
> *For a leading environmentalist, natural gas can be a solution only if industry does its part to allay concerns*
> ...


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110410/ap_on_bi_ge/us_oil_sands
> 
> *Debate stirred over 1st major US tar sands mine*
> 
> ...


....


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

> http://www.latimes.com/news/opinion/opinionla/la-ed-fracking-20110509,0,5070483.story
> 
> Editorial
> 
> ...



...


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

*Natural Gas, fracking*



> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110509/ap_on_sc/us_gas_drilling_drinking_water
> 
> *Study finds gas in drinking water near drilling*
> 
> ...


...


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

> http://money.cnn.com/2011/03/04/news/economy/oil_shale_bakken/index.htm
> 
> *Billions of barrels of untapped U.S. oil*
> 
> ...


..


----------



## hunter121 (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks man


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/28/business/energy-environment/28shale.html?hp
> 
> *Shale Boom in Texas Could Increase U.S. Oil Output*
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

> http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2011/09/15/the_land_of_gas_and_honey
> 
> *The Land of Gas and Honey*
> 
> ...


..


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

> http://news.yahoo.com/huge-oil-discovery-boosts-argentinas-potential-163158210.html
> 
> *Huge oil discovery boosts Argentina's potential*
> By ALMUDENA CALATRAVA - Associated Press | AP – 16 hrs ago.
> ...


...


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/sns-rt-us-earthquake-ohiotre803022-20120103,0,6455763.story
> 
> *Ohio earthquake was not a natural event, expert says*
> 
> ...


..


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

> http://ecocentric.blogs.time.com/2012/01/20/fracked-the-debate-over-shale-gas-deepens/
> 
> Natural Gas
> *Fracked: The Debate Over Shale Gas Deepens*
> ...



...


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

*Natural gas*



> http://news.yahoo.com/natural-gas-glut-means-drilling-120019501.html
> 
> *Natural gas glut means drilling boom must slow*
> 
> ...


....


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

*Natural Gas car fueling*



> http://www.chicagotribune.com/busin...in-buzz-for-electrics-20120728,0,933099.story
> 
> *Advantages of natural gas cars lost in buzz for electrics*
> 
> ...


http://www.chicagotribune.com/media/graphic/2012-07/71383079.jpg










..


----------

